# Show your favourite Watch & Strap Combo



## WatchObsession

I'll kick this off with a combination that should have come out the factory paired together, the Sinn U1 with the Hirsch Robby


----------



## Moonlighting

Strap swapping is my jam.

RedRock Straps military canvas strap and Black Bay Bronze 43. Green/Brown pair so well together. The strap was custom made for this watch, from the color of the stitching down to the size of the hole-punches to accommodate the stock buckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caribiner23

Oceanus with blue leather. I think it looks a lot classier than the stock steel bracelet.


----------



## WatchObsession

Moonlighting said:


> Strap swapping is my jam.
> 
> RedRock Straps military canvas strap and Black Bay Bronze 43. Green/Brown pair so well together. The strap was custom made for this watch, from the color of the stitching down to the size of the hole-punches to accommodate the stock buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the colour match on this one, looks great !!


----------



## Rodentman

I had the thread changed in the strap to match the logo, as I felt the color of the leather matched the hands so well. I think it worked out great.


----------



## WatchObsession

Rodentman said:


> View attachment 16133645
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133647


Totally agree, perfect match both hands and logo, that buckle is awesome too !!


----------



## Sugman

Wow, there are so many great combos out there that mine pale in comparison. My tastes run more toward "subdued." I also prefer straps that have some modicum of water resistance. I enjoy these pairings in my collection.

Hirsch Carbon and Damasko DA46:








Hirsch Tiger and Breitling SuperOcean 42:








Hirsch Accent and SMP:








DiModell Carbonio and Aqua Terra:


----------



## lysolek007

;]





























































































my favorite combinations, some are fun


----------



## Stelwick

SARB017 and ocher leather from ColaReb.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16134113
> View attachment 16134114
> View attachment 16134116
> View attachment 16134118
> View attachment 16134120
> View attachment 16134124
> View attachment 16134126
> View attachment 16134130
> View attachment 16134131
> View attachment 16134134
> View attachment 16134135
> View attachment 16134137
> View attachment 16134139
> 
> 
> my favorite combinations, some are fun


Edible watch straps&#8230; why is that not a thing? 
haha


----------



## WatchObsession

Sugman said:


> Wow, there are so many great combos out there that mine pale in comparison. My tastes run more toward "subdued." I also prefer straps that have some modicum of water resistance. I enjoy these pairings in my collection.
> 
> Hirsch Carbon and Damasko DA46:
> View attachment 16133831
> 
> Hirsch Tiger and Breitling SuperOcean 42:
> View attachment 16133834
> 
> Hirsch Accent and SMP:
> View attachment 16133836
> 
> DiModell Carbonio and Aqua Terra:
> View attachment 16133843


Some great combo's there, really liking the Hirsch Tiger on the Breitling !!


----------



## WatchObsession

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16134114
> View attachment 16134131
> 
> 
> my favorite combinations, some are fun


If you can't have fun in life, what's the point !!


----------



## Melissakis

A flieger (even a modern one) is not supposed to pair with a rubber strap, but this Zuludiver Helford sailcloth looks so much like sailcloth and the colors match so well, that this will probably be my main combination


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling Chronomat "Crosswind" on distressed whiskey Spanish leather deployant from Ebay seller "Tacticstrap"...








and same watch on same seller's black croco deployant...








On his brown Spanish leather deployant...








And finally his distressed blue Spanish leather deployant...


----------



## P.C.

vintage tropic rubber paired with vintage Yema diver.


----------



## Mediocre

Rodentman said:


> I had the thread changed in the strap to match the logo, as I felt the color of the leather matched the hands so well. I think it worked out great.
> 
> View attachment 16133643
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133645
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133647


Well done! That makes me want to put more thought into my stitch colors lol


----------



## WatchObsession

Melissakis said:


> A flieger (even a modern one) is not supposed to pair with a rubber strap, but this Zuludiver Helford sailcloth looks so much like sailcloth and the colors match so well, that this will probably be my main combination
> 
> View attachment 16191894


Perfect combination, looks great


----------



## WatchObsession

P.C. said:


> vintage tropic rubber paired with vintage Yema diver.
> View attachment 16197841


Love the look of the vintage Tropic, getting harder to come by as NOS


----------



## GrouchoM

Lately? Your Nato on my DC86.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

GrouchoM said:


> Lately? Your Nato on my DC86.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Perfect match up, you have great tastes !!


----------



## Jasper110

It would be easier for me to choose my favourite sibling, the watch is easy, but here’s my current three favourites;

Rubber.










Not what it looks like! This is OE rubber on cerakoted OE endlinks. I find the Tudor rubber a better fit for my smaller wrist than similar looking offerings, it lays flat and fits better in a pocket if things get gnarly.

Canvas (two piece)










This one’s easy. Diaboliq waxed Paratrooper Canvas, leather lined. Custom made and thicker at the ends to fill the rather large gap between the springbars and case on the Pelagos. Exceptionally well made and melts into the wrist.

Canvas (Single Pass)










steveostraps.com makes a range of straps, leather and canvas. This is his single pass offering made from a Landrover Canvas tilt! Made to measure, with a whole heap of heritage, it’s the perfect length with a polymer middle layer that adds a degree of stiffness that helps hold the watch in place without having to do it up tight.


----------



## Camguy

Steveo on my Marathon.


----------



## jonbe67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches

Chocodile with custom made olive canvas









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

Mixing up the styles here a bit, the ISOSwiss Skinskan strap is a rubber strap with an alligator print on it and it really is hard to tell that this strap is rubber at a glance


----------



## mxxxxxm30




----------



## Camguy




----------



## Bonzodog

Arrived from WO last week,thinking a deployant might be on the cards.


----------



## TheResident

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16134113
> View attachment 16134114
> View attachment 16134116
> View attachment 16134118
> View attachment 16134120
> View attachment 16134124
> View attachment 16134126
> View attachment 16134130
> View attachment 16134131
> View attachment 16134134
> View attachment 16134135
> View attachment 16134137
> View attachment 16134139
> 
> 
> my favorite combinations, some are fun


Great post, very creative and fun!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

